# Just tried out my top speed



## Randy_LS2_GTO (Apr 3, 2009)

'05 a4 GTO it wouldn't go any faster than 156mph (252km/h) so now I can confirm it's limited


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a 04 M6, I have confirmed several times that it limits out at 160mph. It will hit 159 in 5th gear, when you shift to 6th it will drop a couple MPH then will start climbing again. 

I know its possible to exceed 160 just need to get the electronic limiter reset up higher. From my understanding its not possible to delete it only can be reset to o say 255mph.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Max speed is HP, gear and coefficient of drag. I don't think the car is limited electronically, but more aerodynamically. 156 MPH is pretty fast. How fast do you think the car should be? The fastest car back in the day was the Lingerfelter Twin Turbo Corvette and it hit 200 MPH. Don't think remover a "limiting chip" is going to make the car ever think about hitting redline in OD, unless you have 1200 HP.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Autlolmatics are awesome.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't think most people realize just how much HP it takes to run over 130 mph. If I remeber correctly and I don't remember what car it was but 130 mph took around 300-350 hp. 180 mph took close to 700. Wind can be an amazing thing. But unless your GTO "shut down" at that speed it's not limited.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The GTO has an electronic limiter set stock at 155-162 MPH. Mine was set at 155 on my 05 M6.
I have been up to 155 (6000 RPM in 5th) and was still pulling strong when I let off. On the other forums,
the average top speed is around mid 160s in a M6 car.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

160 horsepower will get you to 130 MPH weight has alot to due with top speed as well as horsepower. My 2800 pound 93 Ford probe GT in 5th at 7000 RPMs hits 130 MPH


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

There is something weird, well hidden, in the GTO's computer that won't let it go above a certain speed. My GTO ran 163 mph on god knows how many top speed runs back when it only had a K&N cai, Borla catback, and a Diablosport 93 octane tune. Two builds later and umpteen more hp (150+ at the crank over stock) and guess what...... it STILL tops out at 163, just gets there much quicker. My tuner at XXX can't find it. Looked in the ecm and tcm. I had the dyno operator on the Hot Rod Power Tour look at it. He swears up and down it's in the tcm, a tranny thing, but could not quite put his finger on it in the time he had to look at the tune between guys pulling up to the rollers. 

I'm over it now. I still have stock brakes with the DBA 4000 XS Premium rotors on front and back. The rotors are for little more then show at that speed. It takes a LONG time just to slow down to 80 at that speed. Once you hit 80, you forget how fast you're still going cuz it feels like a snail's pace after 160.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

facn8me said:


> I don't think most people realize just how much HP it takes to run over 130 mph. If I remeber correctly and I don't remember what car it was but 130 mph took around 300-350 hp. 180 mph took close to 700. Wind can be an amazing thing. But unless your GTO "shut down" at that speed it's not limited.


The Z06 has a top speed of 198 and that's only with 500hp...

I've had my Grand Am up to 118, and that's only got 140.

I know what you're saying though, it takes an exponential amount of power to reach speed the faster you go. Case in point, the ZR1 with 640hp has a top speed of 205, whereas the Veyron has a top speed of 263 with 1000hp. Each car is different though, you get up to 130 like you're saying and aerodynamics of the car itself play a HUGE role in what power it takes to go faster.

That special on Top Gear where Richard Hammond buys an SRT8 Challenger, they did a standing mile and he was stuck at 144... that's with 25 more hp than us... it's just a brick.


----------



## bigwill2008 (Jul 7, 2010)

The GTO is electronicaly limited and is capable of 186 mph for a stock 05-06 supposedly


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^ i think you have the 6 and 8 in the wrong spots.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> ^^^ i think you have the 6 and 8 in the wrong spots.


LOL, yep.. I had my Vette to 144 and all the lights in my HUD lit up, shift, check engine and it went crazy. I lifted and found out I had warped rotors, slow slowing down. Never pushed the MPH again, guys are playing with fire going that fast, to say 156 isn't that fast on the street.. Now, if you go to a 1 mile race on a track, that's different.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree....the human body is not very aerodynamic at 165MPH either


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Instg8ter said:


> :agree....the human body is not very aerodynamic at 165MPH either


Salvage parts aren't worth a damn either after a wreck from that speed...


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Salvage parts aren't worth a damn either after a wreck from that speed...


Yeah if one of us wipe out at those speeds, they will be scraping us off of atleast a quarter mile worth of asphalt. No need to call the meat truck, just call the street sweeper.


----------

